# What do you look like?



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Following on from other threads where it was mentioned that members had thoughts about what others looked like, I thought it apt to start a thread. I always find it interesting to see if my perception is accurate or not 

Happy to start. I don't do selfies often but will make an exception for cat chatters 










Don't be shy


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

I was thinking exactly the same thing!

Will post my pic when I can find a decent one!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm sure lots of you know me already but here's a photo taken just now


----------



## Zephodi (Jul 2, 2014)

This is fun!  I'm not one for selfies either, but will take one tomorrow as I've been pottering in the garden all day!


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

Here I am!


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

Me in a rare out of Cattery mode!


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

This is me  I'm usually a lot younger than people expect :Sorry


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

I look like a giant hormonal skin moon face at the moment so this is all you're getting! Lol!!  Oh and Popcorn photo bombed it whilst eating her dinner! lol!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

for those who dont go into general this is me,
for those who do,
I apologise for showing the same pic

@Pappychi you are so correct [and pretty]
@lymorelynn you are just as sensible and ladylike looking as I suspected


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

At work


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@Pappychi You are not what I expected at all (and very pretty!)

@popcornsmum you are lovely and so is bump (so there!) xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

This is a fairly recent one of me.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

This is me taken at Xmas period 









And this is me now!! Taken a couple weeks ago.
I will be 27 weeks Sunday 8th.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

mrs phas said:


> for those who dont go into general this is me,
> for those who do,
> I apologise for showing the same pic
> 
> ...


I'm so jealous of you! I LOVE crows, Ravens, magpies and jackdaws.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

This is so interesting seeing what you all look like!


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

Me and Tildi pops x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm laid up on the couch with a cold and no make-up so I'm not taking a selfie right now but here's one of me about a year ago


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

Me and a couple of pals. Don't tell Charlie, he'll be very jealous!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I am SO loving this thread!!!! Thank you DM for starting it!!!

@daisysmama I thought you were much older lol

@Pappychi and @thedebonair NOTHING like I had in mind either...

Some of you I've met before (loving the pic @Britt ) and some seen photos of too..it's so nice to put a face to an avatar

@PetloverJo you look like my kind of girl ROFL!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Most of you will have seen me before lol

But pic last year at Nanny's 100th


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So many of you are so young - you make me feel ancient :Arghh
@Pappychi you are so not what I was expecting! @Britt lovely to see you in uniform. Love the baby bumps @popcornsmum & @blade100 
@mrs phas - :Shy you are too kind
It really is nice to put a face to names even though I have met some of you before


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

This is me 







and this is me and Finn on my 41st birthday a few weeks ago


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

LostSoul said:


> This is me
> View attachment 270316
> 
> and this is me and Finn on my 41st birthday a few weeks ago
> View attachment 270317


Blown away lol!!
I thought you were old enough to be my Mum!!!


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Me last year and Proms in the Park 










I don't have many pics of myself, the photos I usually take are of the cats or scenery!


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Blown away lol!!
> I thought you were old enough to be my Mum!!!


i might me, lol, I am getting on a bit now


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

LostSoul said:


> i might me, lol, I am getting on a bit now


I'm older than you rofl!!


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> I'm older than you rofl!!


I guess when I talk about being married for 21 years, having arthritis and having to use sticks I do sound a lot older!


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

@mrs phas and @Ali71 - Aww you guys made me blush at the dinner table  Thank you very much 

@huckybuck and @lymorelynn - Now I'm intrigued as to what you did have in mind :Smuggrin :Hilarious I think how I type makes me come across older than my 24 years of age :Wacky


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Pappychi

Def older, darker hair and possibly Italian/Spanish have no idea why lol!!

A sultry flamenco dancer....


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

Here's me, I have no idea how old you thought I was, but I would be interested to know how old you thought I was and how old you now think I am.

p.s. there are two pictures because Smudge is wearing a scarf in one of them and he's cute.


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

Britt said:


> At work


I love this pic =D


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

You are all such lovely young things. I'm one of the older generation. This was taken a few years back. My midriff has expanded an inch or two and I've got one or two more laughter lines but otherwise the same and you'd still recognise me on the street. .


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

Charity said:


> You are all such lovely young things. I'm one of the older generation. This was taken a few years back. My midriff has expanded an inch or two and I've got one or two more laughter lines but otherwise the same and you'd still recognise me on the street. .
> 
> View attachment 270319


This is such an amazing jumper =)


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> @Pappychi
> 
> Def older, darker hair and possibly Italian/Spanish have no idea why lol!!
> 
> A sultry flamenco dancer....


OOOH sultry flamenco dancer I could go with :Smuggrin Unfortunately I have 2 left feet and I spend a large amount of my time astride a horse :Hilarious

It's strange how we build an image of someone in our head's just from a user name isn't it?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Good looking bunch 

This is me a couple of months ago


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Really are superb pictures. Me? Oh, go on then. I better contribute! Here's me doing my Eric Morecambe with my glasses with Tabatha of course Taken last year.


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

Hello!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@HollynSmudge I thought you were quite young but never realised you were a genius to boot!!!

@Charity ooh exactly how I imagined!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Ely01 are you Hayley Tammadon??? 
Loved your Bollywood Dancing on Ice!!

Brilliant we have a man amongst us @KittenKong


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

This is a clearer pic







Here's me it's the only pic I have on my own! I'm always the one taking photos!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Don't normally post pics of me but this selfie I took last December is just about passable so in the spirit of it all, here goes lol


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Bluecordelia aka Susan looking a bit worse for wear at a do. Typical health visitor or what ???


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> @HollynSmudge I thought you were quite young but never realised you were a genius to boot!!!
> 
> @Charity ooh exactly how I imagined!!


Hardly a genius, but thank you very much.  I really am surprised at a lot of peoples pics. Obviously I know what you look like now, as we have met. You look almost how I imagined yet are a little different in how you act: I knew from the forum you were an incredibly kind person, but in real life you are not only lovely and caring but so happy, bubbly and fun to be round as well.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

This is the best Sat night entertainment I've had since the last get together!!!

@Jenny1966 lovely!!

@carolmanycats have no idea why but thought you were in your 20s and just out of college???

@bluecordelia still think of you with dark hair, flying around the world breaking hearts lol

@HollynSmudge you've just made me cry in a nice way..


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

@huckybuck Oops, I'm sorry *hugs* xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

So here's me  one of the few where I don't look utterely gormless :Wideyed


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> Bluecordelia aka Susan looking a bit worse for wear at a do. Typical health visitor or what ???
> View attachment 270330


Well I would never have thought you had a grown up son! xxx


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

Oh my god!! You all look stunning- and its amazing to see all of you and putting names to faces! I'll join in anyway! I'm searching for selfies, but my camera roll has been robbed by a certain black cat sunning herself.


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

@Matrod I like your style =D


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

@Matrod

Love the pink. I am about to go blue


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Pappychi said:


> @Matrod
> 
> Love the pink. I am about to go blue


Blue will be awesome! I love mine coloured but I can't be bothered most of time 



HollynSmudge said:


> @Matrod I like your style =D


Thanks


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

Pappychi said:


> @Matrod
> 
> Love the pink. I am about to go blue


I hope blue works well for you, I tried to die my hair blue and it just would not stay in at all, I dyed my hair rinsed it off and it all rinsed off.... red, purple, black have all worked, don't know what was up with blue. I have had some success when I did the ends of my hair multicoloured and bleached them first, so maybe that will work for you.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

HollynSmudge said:


> I hope blue works well for you, I tried to die my hair blue and it just would not stay in at all, I dyed my hair rinsed it off and it all rinsed off.... red, purple, black have all worked, don't know what was up with blue. I have had some success when I did the ends of my hair multicoloured and bleached them first, so maybe that will work for you.


I hope so :Nailbiting

My hair dresser friend is going to do it for me so I shall be leaving it in her capable hands! I've been pink and grey, I think blue ombre will be a nice change


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

Pappychi said:


> I hope so :Nailbiting
> 
> My hair dresser friend is going to do it for me so I shall be leaving it in her capable hands! I've been pink and grey, I think blue ombre will be a nice change


AH you have hair dresser friend, it will be fine. =] I'm sure it will look great.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Most of you are turning out to be different to what I imagined.


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

Charity said:


> Most of you are turning out to be different to what I imagined.


I hope you still like us all


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

HollynSmudge said:


> I hope you still like us all


Me too :Nailbiting I'm also only 5 foot 3 so short as well :Sorry


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

HollynSmudge said:


> I hope you still like us all


Well I love the photos of everyone! xxx


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

huckybuck said:


> This is the best Sat night entertainment I've had since the last get together!!!
> 
> @carolmanycats have no idea why but thought you were in your 20s and just out of college???
> 
> ...


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

@Matrod: Oopsie, I must admit that I thought since you have two oldie cats, you must be older. Seeing you with lovely pink hair has been a revelation...


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

Pappychi said:


> Me too :Nailbiting I'm also only 5 foot 3 so short as well :Sorry


You're normal height  I'm about 5 foot 4, but I'm usually wearing my new rock boots so I seem taller


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow, most people look so different from what I imagined! It's so nice to be able to put faces to names!

I just had lots of hair cut off about a month ago, so now I look like:


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

KittenKong said:


> Really are superb pictures. Me? Oh, go on then. I better contribute! Here's me doing my Eric Morecambe with my glasses with Tabatha of course Taken last year.
> View attachment 270323


Lovely pic cat man! Lol!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

You're all so young!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Sh N said:


> @Matrod: Oopsie, I must admit that I thought since you have two oldie cats, you must be older. Seeing you with lovely pink hair has been a revelation...


Haha! I'm 36 so not too old!  I'm always told I look much younger though. I got the cats when I was 20, quite frightening


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Matrod said:


> Haha! I'm 36 so not too old!  I'm always told I look much younger though. I got the cats when I was 20, quite frightening


I definitely thought you were older too, not sure why! You look a lot younger than 36!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Smoosh said:


> I definitely thought you were older too, not sure why! You look a lot younger than 36!


Why thank you :Shy I wonder if it's my writing style that makes me sound older ompus


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

This has been awesome. Kitty slaves do come in all shapes and sizes!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Some beautiful looking folk on cat chat thanks for posting pictures of yourselves 



huckybuck said:


> I am SO loving this thread!!!! Thank you DM for starting it!!!
> 
> @daisysmama I thought you were much older


I'm 29 @huckybuck


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

daisysmama said:


> Some beautiful looking folk on cat chat thanks for posting pictures of yourselves
> 
> I'm 29 @huckybuck


I also thought you were older than 29, hope that doesn't offend =]


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

HollynSmudge said:


> I also thought you were older than 29, hope that doesn't offend =]


Nope, not at all. Think my job and the fact that everybody tells me I've been here before probably contributes to it


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

People who I thought were younger, are actually older and vice versa! I do now wonder what impressions people might have had of me! Yikes!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

It's great fun but I am sure people won't feel able to join in X

Dark hair @huckybuck lol!
I fancy a bit of blue ombré myself.

Before we know it the Do I look like my cat thread will start!
X
Just edited this to say that I would go blue as I added blue streaks 20 years ago when I was very blonde and short haired. It sounded a bit rude to those others CC girls and wasn't my intention X


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Well I would never have thought you had a grown up son! xxx


He would sulk if he knew I posted this!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Matrod totally got you wrong!!! Thought you were a little bit older and never dreamt pink lol!!!!

@Soozi I knew what you looked like but loving your latest pic xx

@daisysmama I thought you were late 40s early 50s??? Thank you, thank you, thank you for starting the thread.....

@Sh N I think how I imagined..you look really familiar.

@Smoosh you should be a model, gorgeous photo!!!

@bluecordelia we so need THAT thread....


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> @Sh N I think how I imagined..you look really familiar.


 I get that quite a lot! I've got an extremely typical south indian face- maybe that is it!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> USER=1416066]@daisysmama[/USER] I thought you were late 40s early 50s??? Thank you, thank you, thank you for starting the thread.....


Haha! My mum is only 51!
Glad I am younger than people thought! 
Not a problem starting the thread, I have an enquiring mind (or I'm nosey) so it satisfies my interest


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I don't have very many recent profile-type photos of me. But here's one from last year when I was scribing/ stewarding at a rat show.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Hehe - enjoying this thread!

Most people were pretty much how I thought they would be, apart from @Matrod who I thought was much older than myself!  It must be the air of wisdom and knowledge she puts into her lovely kind posts! Lots of people also looking as kind as they are in their posts.

Loving the two baby bumps - congratulations there!

Here's me anyway and my wandering ray of much-missed sunshine, Huxley, licking or snotting in my ear last year as well as Snafu - both taken a year ago abouts when I was a very young 40!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

This is me with my daddy taken in October 

I'm 44, and have a 23 year old son 

So many young people on here - making me feel quite old LOL


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm 44 too @MCWillow!

@Soozi you are exactly as I imagined
@LostSoul looking good
@Matrod I thought you would be older as well

@Charity great to see the lady behind Mr and Mrs T's wonderfully captioned photos at last - looking lovely


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Ali71 said:


> I'm 44 too @MCWillow!
> 
> @Soozi you are exactly as I imagined
> @LostSoul looking good
> ...


Thank you Ali, though I wish I was about 30 years younger.....feel like everybody's granny!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Loving all your photos, everyone looks lovely  it's nice to put a faces to names  some of you I knew what you looked like from meet ups and being friends on FB 

A few of you have surprised me and some exactly how I imagined.

I don't have any recent photos as I'm usually the one taking them, the most recent one is from the summer meet up last year and a track day at Goodwood.


----------



## ashi16 (Mar 14, 2016)

I have no photos of me without Ashi since she came into my life xD


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

A couple of me, first just being silly and second was me taking my mum out to the theatre at Christmas.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

ZoeM said:


> Hehe - enjoying this thread!
> 
> Most people were pretty much how I thought they would be, apart from @Matrod who I thought was much older than myself! It must be the air of wisdom and knowledge she puts into her lovely kind posts! Lots of people also looking as kind as they are in their posts.
> 
> ...


Thank you, what a lovely thing to say :Shy, absolutely love the photo of you & Hux :Smuggrin

Really enjoying this thread & putting faces to names


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@sarahecp you look like a little girl in that second pic! Lovely! xxx


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

Here's me, with Alfie stalking a fly in the background no doubt!


----------



## Ragdoll90 (Mar 1, 2016)

Here a selfie of me and Biffy back in Feb.
Enjoying seeing all your faces  not the best photo me but since Biffy looks good


----------



## Elsiebea (Apr 24, 2015)

Great thread!
This is the most recent one I have. Taken in London last week. Myself and my daughter with our fav Star Wars character


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> You're all so young!


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

That is me and my cheekygirl..I have very few photos as I am the one who takes them....
I am well past 40....


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Elsiebea said:


> Great thread!
> This is the most recent one I have. Taken in London last week. Myself and my daughter with our fav Star Wars character
> View attachment 270367


 Oh bb8, jealous!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Charity said:


> Thank you Ali, though I wish I was about 30 years younger.....feel like everybody's granny!!


Me too - I have children older than most of those here  Most days I feel like a mother hen 
@Pappychi I imagined you as more punky and certainly older. @Matrod I thought you would be older too


----------



## bingolitle (Dec 6, 2014)

Most unlike me but - hey it's a sunny day I might as well join in with the madness ...

Here's both Bingolittles - the one on top is me


----------



## Jayne31 (Apr 9, 2011)

This is me - one of the very few selfies in existence!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

@huckybuck ...yes!!! I expected you to be a but of elfish, pixie and got it...

Cat forum are nice looking ( yes...I came in after years in GC...so you understand the slip in standards)

Must be something of your felines rubbed on you?
( do not mean the moulting bits!)...


----------



## SueTh (Feb 14, 2016)

Hello, here I am with Grace


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awwwww Iove seeing the pics of everyone!!! Every looks really lovely and many how I imagined  It was great to meet many of you at the meet up and see you all in real life!!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Charity said:


> You are all such lovely young things. I'm one of the older generation. This was taken a few years back. My midriff has expanded an inch or two and I've got one or two more laughter lines but otherwise the same and you'd still recognise me on the street. .
> 
> View attachment 270319


I think I'm the oldest 
It was sooooo nice to meet some of you in Camden. You're all lovely girls/ladies. Too bad you live so far away. I'd love to hang out with you.


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

Britt said:


> I think I'm the oldest


You don't look old at all. I would have guessed about 40


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

Lots of great photos. Very interesting bunch.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

HollynSmudge said:


> I love this pic =D


Another one with all my colleagues at the precinct. I'm hiding because I hate pics (I always look terrible).
It's sideways, sorry about that.

Thank you Belgy. You just made my day


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't very often get time to post at the moment, but here's mine....


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Britt said:


> I think I'm the oldest


Cheer up Britt, you are definitely not the oldest....lucky girl. As you're still working and I'm retired I am ancient compared to you.  .


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Charity said:


> Cheer up Britt, you are definitely not the oldest....lucky girl. As you're still working and I'm retired I am ancient compared to you.  .


You and me both  - retired though the nice government won't let me have my pension yet


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Belgy67 said:


> Lots of great photos. Very interesting bunch.


Blimey Hun you're brave quoting numbers! Lol! xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> You and me both  - retired though the nice government won't let me have my pension yet


Its a bummer. I left two years before retirement age as couldn't stand any more after 40 years so survived on my own but getting my money's worth now. 



Soozi said:


> Blimey Hun you're brave quoting numbers! Lol! xxx


I thought that. Only a man would dare.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Britt said:


> I think I'm the oldest
> It was sooooo nice to meet some of you in Camden. You're all lovely girls/ladies. Too bad you live so far away. I'd love to hang out with you.


Britt I have a 27 year old daughter, so I'm no spring chicken


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Charity said:


> Its a bummer. I left two years before retirement age as couldn't stand any more after 40 years so survived on my own but getting my money's worth now.
> 
> I thought that. Only a man would dare.


Lol! Especially if Britt replied she was only 30!!!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> You and me both  - retired though the nice government won't let me have my pension yet


I could have retired but I like my job. They will kick me out in two years from now though


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

Ok I shouldn't use numbers but she does look young and pretty. As do you all.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Aww Frankie you and your Scottish charm!!!


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

popcornsmum said:


> Aww Frankie you and your Scottish charm!!!


I have so much charm I been single for years lol


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@Belgy67 Well I really don't know why because you're such a nice guy! I think you're yet to meet the right woman!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Belgy67 said:


> I have so much charm I been single for years lol


You tempting fate now!!!!!!


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

you are all so pretty , well except the boys your handsome , 








ok just for you pf ers here is me 2 mins ago taken on my laptop camera and fudge is in the back ground on the bedroom cat tree , fluff was on there too but ran downstairs as soon as I started to take the photo ,
and yes I know I look all of my 50 years


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Loving this thread! Definitely a few surprises! 

I don't have any recent picture with just me, I haven't changed though!










On my birthday Friday meeting my nephew


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

lymorelynn said:


> Me too - I have children older than most of those here  Most days I feel like a mother hen
> @Pappychi I imagined you as more punky and certainly older. @Matrod I thought you would be older too


I have a tattoo and I shall be having blue hair shortly so does that count as punky? :Wacky

I am 24 but I don't look my age, a lot of people think I'm younger and I get ID a lot :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Pappychi said:


> I have a tattoo and I shall be having blue hair shortly so does that count as punky? :Wacky
> 
> I am 24 but I don't look my age, a lot of people think I'm younger and I get ID a lot :Hilarious:Hilarious


I get ID a lot as well, I know I look young for my age but still, I'm 36


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Matrod said:


> I get ID a lot as well, I know I look young for my age but still, I'm 36


Lucky! A few years ago, when I had pneumonia, a friend was round helping me out (He was 22 and I was 35) and a policeman knocked on the door to borrow some sellatape (long long story). I answered it, gave him the sellatape then went back to bed. When he returned it, he said to my friend, "Awww, your mum doesn't look well does she?" I didn't hear the end of it from him!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

ZoeM said:


> Lucky! A few years ago, when I had pneumonia, a friend was round helping me out (He was 22 and I was 35) and a policeman knocked on the door to borrow some sellatape (long long story). I answered it, gave him the sellatape then went back to bed. When he returned it, he said to my friend, "Awww, your mum doesn't look well does she?" I didn't hear the end of it from him!


Oh no! At least you could put it down to being ill though :Cat


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Pappychi said:


> I have a tattoo and I shall be having blue hair shortly so does that count as punky? :Wacky
> 
> I am 24 but I don't look my age, a lot of people think I'm younger and I get ID a lot :Hilarious:Hilarious





Matrod said:


> I get ID a lot as well, I know I look young for my age but still, I'm 36


I got ID'd the other week, she made my day :Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Wonderful photos


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I got id'd for paracetamol last year, and recently needle and thread


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Susan M said:


> I got id'd for paracetamol last year, and recently needle and thread


A needle & thread :Woot - I've never heard of anyone getting id'd for that!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

My selfy taken a few mins ago with Jango in the background.


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> @Matrod totally got you wrong!!! Thought you were a little bit older and never dreamt pink lol!!!!
> 
> @Soozi I knew what you looked like but loving your latest pic xx
> 
> ...


Aww, you're far too kind! :Shy

I get ID'd allll the time. I got ID'd for buying fake eyelashes last year! :Hilarious


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

I also get IDed all the time which I can deal with because I know I don't look my 23 years, what gets me though is when people are surprised I'm not in school -_-


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

Smoosh said:


> I get ID'd allll the time. I got ID'd for buying fake eyelashes last year! :Hilarious


Fake eyelashes? 

I used to get ID'd for alcohol and knives every single time. I buy more alcohol than knives, obviously. :Angelic 

Having had a madly stressful job for the past couple of years, I've gotten a fair few visible gray hairs right at the front and a few more wrinkles on my forehead and eyes. My local Asda doesn't card me these days, and it does make me feel left out.  Also maybe because me and the OH always do the shop together, and he looks a lot older than his 33 years (thick glasses and a head full of salt and pepper hair!)

EDIT: showed this to the OH, and he goes, " This salt and pepper hair is actually my shiny black hair turned white due to the sun's reflection"- yeah, right :Facepalm


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I never get ID'ed!! I did actually complain to Sainsburys last week.

'You always just click your till button, and never ask me for ID - its quite upsetting you know!'

To be fair - its always the same people on the tills I go to at lunchtime - so we have a nice rapport - wouldnt have said it to a complete stranger LOL


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

My daughter often asks me this with the emphasis on 'do' , as in ' what DO you look like
See for yourself.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Love seeing everyone. Since I looked it's only fair to share I guess. Since people are giving ages too I am 55 now, but this was taken one day before I turned 55, last fall. I don't look any different though since then. I like this one because I look like my mother here


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

This is a little while ago, my hairs much longer now.


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

This is me last October at Turtle Bay, I love this thread, it's great putting faces to names.


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

Here is me and Neville (the only pic I have on my computer atm!) I get ID'd alllllll the time, no one ever guesses my age right!


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's me. You're a dashing looking bunch 

Oh and I'm 23


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Some real surprises to me!

@Chippers I expected you to be older, not sure why!

@lorilu absolutely not what I was imagining, and you sure don't look your age 

@Citruspips I love this pic, Jango just has to get in on the action! Sorry I didn't get a chance to speak to you very much in Edinburgh, hopefully another time!

@Susan M really lovely pictures of you!

@Belgy67 nice recovery 

Having a hair envy moment, all of you with your flowing locks lol (apart from Frankie ha ha) x


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I just love this thread.

I caught myself humming a Melanie song while looking through all these pics...
Beautiful people....

Me 2 years ago, still dying my hair...









And 2 weeks ago, during a hike along the river marshland, with my natural hair. Still got to get used to it, I have been dying it for over 30 years...


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Jiskefet said:


> I just love this thread.
> 
> I caught myself humming a Melanie song while looking through all these pics...
> Beautiful people....
> ...


Lovely pics JF, hope all is well with you and hubby x


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Yes, thank you.
Hubby has finally got a job again, so things are looking up.
Still struggling, financially, and will be for some time, but at least we are now seeing the light at the end of the tunnel.
That first pic is the last time we had a long weekend's holiday in 'our' wine village in Germany.
Hopefully, we will be able to have one again this year...


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Sh N said:


> Fake eyelashes?
> 
> I used to get ID'd for alcohol and knives every single time. I buy more alcohol than knives, obviously. :Angelic
> 
> ...


Apparently it was because of the tiny bottle of glue they come with...never happened before though!


----------



## Elsiebea (Apr 24, 2015)

I haven't been asked for ID for 20 years.. 
When you're young you can get annoyed by being asked for ID, then you get to my age and get offended that you aren't..:Arghh:Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Elsiebea I never expected you to be old enough to have a daughter lol!!!

@bingolitle Love your pic!!

@Chippers I always thought you were older too, hope that's ok!!

@cuddlycats @chloe1975 @cheekyscrip and @lorilu all exactly how I imagined


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The last time I got I/D was in Vegas about 7 years ago (would have been 39 then so you can do the math now lol) I was trying to buy a glass of wine in the hotel bar. I thought they were joking and laughed it off but they actually made me go back to my room for my passport lol!!! Made my day!!!


----------



## Peridot30 (Apr 24, 2015)

It's so good to put faces to names! This is me from Christmas time, a rare selfie as it's normally me taking pictures of everyone else!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

@Charity- hahahahah! you so remind me of my mum. She says the same thing!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> Bluecordelia aka Susan looking a bit worse for wear at a do. Typical health visitor or what ???
> View attachment 270330


I qualified and practised as an HV , look and compare ! If you're typical , I'm not but now have nearly 10 yrs retirement to my credit.


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

Ali71 said:


> Some real surprises to me!
> 
> @Chippers I expected you to be older, not sure why!
> 
> ...


I have no idea what you mean miss cheeky


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

This is me in the middle.


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> @Elsiebea I never expected you to be old enough to have a daughter lol!!!
> 
> @bingolitle Love your pic!!
> 
> ...


Fine by me!! I am 28 with a young looking face and 5 foot nothing, I often get mistaken for a teenager!! I'd like someone to think I was older ha ha


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

So, since I have a half dog/half cat :Blackalien http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/dont-let-him-fool-you.426814/#post-1064538542
This is me and my mutant!::Hilarious


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Muttly said:


> So, since I have a half dog/half cat :Blackalien http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/dont-let-him-fool-you.426814/#post-1064538542
> This is me and my mutant!::Hilarious
> View attachment 270545


I think cheeky Muttly has the comanding presence of a cat! You too look lovely (in the background...). Sort of like I imagined...

Actually now that you both entered the grounds of Cat Chat all you need is this small, fluffy accessory..I am sure he would love to have...tiny kitten??


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

cheekyscrip said:


> I think cheeky Muttly has the comanding presence of a cat! You too look lovely (in the background...). Sort of like I imagined...


Thank you :Shy


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

cheekyscrip said:


> I think cheeky Muttly has the comanding presence of a cat! You too look lovely (in the background...). Sort of like I imagined...
> 
> Actually now that you both entered the grounds of Cat Chat all you need is this small, fluffy accessory..I am sure he would love to have...tiny kitten??


Awww, I would love a kitten!!! :Joyful Muttly, hmm not sure, I'm sure he would get used to one though. Me and OH are allergic though, and don't want a hairless one 

I had a cat when I was a child and I love them. I watch loads of programmes about them too. I live my dream through you guys lol


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Muttly said:


> Awww, I would love a kitten!!! :Joyful Muttly, hmm not sure, I'm sure he would get used to one though. Me and OH are allergic though, and don't want a hairless one


Allergy is often the reaction to saliva so hairless or not! But seems we tend adapt to our surroundings. So you might be fine with own cat but not stranger one...
Seems though breeds matter. My friend is ok with exotics and Persian but not moggies?

Muttly reminds me of my own Scrip who accepted his kitten fairly smoothly...and now seems to be glad to.have company...


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

cheekyscrip said:


> Allergy is often the reaction to saliva so hairless or not! But seems we tend adapt to our surroundings. So you might be fine with own cat but not stranger one...
> Seems though breeds matter. My friend is ok with exotics and Persian but not moggies?
> 
> Muttly reminds me of my own Scrip who accepted his kitten fairly smoothly...and now seems to be glad to.have company...


Muttly may well be the same, he might like the company. 
I had a half persian moggy lol. I'm not sure what it is, but both our cats set me off, mine was fluffy, but not that long hair, our other was long hair and my sisters is a shorthair and she sets me off 

I dunno...


----------



## Elsiebea (Apr 24, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> @Elsiebea I never expected you to be old enough to have a daughter lol!!!


I am rather immature at times. My daughter is 11, I have a son whose 14 who regularly rolls his eyes at my antics


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

What a lovely looking bunch you all are! :Happy I've been plucking up the courage to post.... So here is a selfie just taken, it's not the best but at least it's recent!
I'm 41 and only stopped getting ID'd a couple of years ago, no idea why, I do not look 21!!!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Muttly said:


> Muttly may well be the same, he might like the company.
> I had a half persian moggy lol. I'm not sure what it is, but both our cats set me off, mine was fluffy, but not that long hair, our other was long hair and my sisters is a shorthair and she sets me off
> 
> I dunno...


Oh no! You are allergic to your sister!..lol


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

moggie14 said:


> What a lovely looking bunch you all are! :Happy I've been plucking up the courage to post.... So here is a selfie just taken, it's not the best but at least it's recent!
> I'm 41 and only stopped getting ID'd a couple of years ago, no idea why, I do not look 21!!!


Oh..you look about 25!!! No wonder!!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> Oh..you look about 25!!! No wonder!!


Aw bless you, very kind indeed xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

@SusieRainbow I dream of retirement but only qualified as a nurse in 2006.

We have just had s big push on recruitment with a supposed extra 4200 HV's to be trained. Fancy a return to work??!!!!! X


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@moggie14 I'm wrong again..thought you were older lol but I think it's because you sound so wise!!!!

I have a theory in that I think everyone who joined the forum before I did is older and everyone afterwards younger ROFL!!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Muttly said:


> So, since I have a half dog/half cat :Blackalien http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/dont-let-him-fool-you.426814/#post-1064538542
> This is me and my mutant!::Hilarious
> View attachment 270545


Muttly is welcome on cat chat anytime, I love your little dude . Just read your thread above  no more belly rubs young man!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Still really enjoying this thread, it's great to see how many folks are joining in :Smuggrin. @moggie14 - no way are you 41 , you look much younger than that.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> @moggie14 I'm wrong again..thought you were older lol but I think it's because you sound so wise!!!!
> 
> I have a theory in that I think everyone who joined the forum before I did is older and everyone afterwards younger ROFL!!


I believe that's what they call flawed logic ROFL!!!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

@huckybuck and @JaimeandBree that flawed logic works well for me x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm loving the flawed logic too lol. I think everyone on here looks younger than their years - my theory is being owned by a cat keeps you youthful! :Happy


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't think I fessed up how old I am.... I'm 31 and look it lol! I got new passport photos today and almost cried when I held it side by side with my old one!:Hilarious


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> I don't think I fessed up how old I am.... I'm 31 and look it lol! I got new passport photos today and almost cried when I held it side by side with my old one!:Hilarious


You don't look it at all!!! You look about 27!!


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

JaimeandBree said:


> I don't think I fessed up how old I am.... I'm 31 and look it lol! I got new passport photos today and almost cried when I held it side by side with my old one!:Hilarious


I forgot to say my age as well, 52 and trying to keep up with all my cats!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh my - have we now got to confess our ages :Jawdrop Someone once said to me it was a good idea to add a few years so people can say 'Oh, doesn't she look good for her age' 
However without adding any I am 62 and happy with that


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

This is me about a year ago. I'm 43!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> You don't look it at all!!! You look about 27!!


Pffft, I'd prefer 21, ah well!

I get really offended by the button on the self serve things that they have press for booze - "customer looks CLEARLY over 25". That "clearly" still stings lol.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

moggie14 said:


> I'm loving the flawed logic too lol. I think everyone on here looks younger than their years - my theory is being owned by a cat keeps you youthful! :Happy


I think my two have aged me! 

I've just turned 50


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> @SusieRainbow I dream of retirement but only qualified as a nurse in 2006.
> 
> We have just had s big push on recruitment with a supposed extra 4200 HV's to be trained. Fancy a return to work??!!!!! X


Not on your life ! They tried to get me bac to Midwifery during the swine flu epidemic but my registration had lapsed. I'm very happy pottering with my 2 dogs, 1 cat and 3 grandsons thanks !


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

This was a self portrait taken in the Lake District last year...


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

YAAAAY it's so nice to be able to put faces to names! This thread is such a good idea 

Here I am at my OH's Dads birthday meal a couple of weekends ago  people often mistake me as about 18 (or younger), I'm 25 in July !


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

Here I am, with little penny cat.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Lovely photos of so many wonderful people.

I don't believe I have confessed to my age...
I only hope I do not look it


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

I never said but I am a very young 48 lol


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh gawd we have to confess our age. I'm 44, probably look 64, feel 84 at the moment lol


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh no not ages too!! I'm 41 but most days feel about 80 lol x


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Everyone has such lovely smiles. Makes me all sentimental. xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Maybe having moggies keeps you young compared to doggies!!!

I am hiding as I feel some canine fans might just get hot under the collar at my wild statement!!!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> Maybe having moggies keeps you young compared to doggies!!!
> 
> I am hiding as I feel some canine fans might just get hot under the collar at my wild statement!!!


Yep !!!
But then I do have a cat too, along with my bus pass.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

bluecordelia said:


> Maybe having moggies keeps you young compared to doggies!!!
> 
> I am hiding as I feel some canine fans might just get hot under the collar at my wild statement!!!


Ah but I have both. So what category do I fit in?


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I am ducking out of the age vs cat ownership debate!!!!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Didn't confess to my 53 years earlier and it's been decades since I was asked for an ID. It's the spam mail that's started coming from Saga that's the killer


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Back in my day.. they didn't have IDs.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Can I just ask a question, I promise not to be offended whatever you say. What age do young people today consider to be "old"?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Charity said:


> Can I just ask a question, I promise not to be offended whatever you say. What age do young people today consider to be "old"?


Id say 80's. I worked with some carers who are in there late 60s and 70s and don't class them as old. There prob fitter than me and I'm 32.


----------



## Mellowredsa (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm 53, and was thinking about friends of mine that are 50+ and appear much younger. If my memory is correct, 40 years ago, 50+ year olds dressed "older" than a 30 year old. Now, with the exception of high fashion, we all wear jeans, shorts, T-shirts and basically our day-to-day clothes are similar.

Here in SA, it is the norm to address someone 10+ years older than you as Tannie (Aunty). It was a bit of a shock the first time a 20 year old called me Ouma (Granny). That's when I realised I'm "old" in the eyes of the youth.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

You seen my pic a few pages ago I am 35.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

@Citruspips I would nver have said you were in your 50s, looking good! 

@Charity (if I can still be considered young enough to answer your question ) I think "old" is a constantly moving target these days. When I was little my grandparents would have all been in their 50s and they were always "old" to me, they dressed old and they acted old, they had "older people" health problems. But as well as being generally older fashioned they were the wartime generation and working class, so they probably became old before their time. Now my parents are the same age, in fact Dad has just turned 60, and they aren't old in the slightest. My mum dresses pretty much the same way I do and I find it ludicrous that my dad is now old enough for a free bus pass and in a few year's time the state will officially class them as "OAPs". They are more active than ever and probably have a better social life than I do!

I think it's hard to draw a line as it often depends on attitude and outlook but if pushed I'd say I wouldn't consider anyone under the age of 80 "old" these days.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

According to my youngest:50!!!

But then my late MiL protested heartily to floral nighties as they were" for old people" and I got her black and pink checked pjs ..she was 85.

I think 80....but then it is just very individual...past 50 depends what you feel not the number...


----------



## Elsiebea (Apr 24, 2015)

I remember thinking 25 was 'well old' when my friends and I were 18!
By that logic I'm guessing the average 18 year old must think I'm really past it.

Just asked the kids and they said anyone over 50


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> According to my youngest:50!!!
> 
> But then my late MiL protested heartily to floral nighties as they were" for old people" and I got her black and pink checked pjs ..she was 85.
> 
> I think 80....but then it is just very individual...past 50 depends what you feel not the number...


Just fallen out with your youngest!!  

When I was much younger I always thought 50 sounded ancient! Now I've got to that grand 'old' age I obviously don't think it's old at all :Hilarious

I'm now thinking when you get to about 80 you might consider yourself old, though my dad is nearly 80 and he is fitter than me


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

My Nanny is soon to be 101 and she doesn't consider herself old at all lol!!


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

It depends to me.

My grandma was 94 when she passed away and even to her last day I never thought she was old, she just had one of those souls which never seemed to age .

Age is only a number, my mum thinks I'm an old soul at 24 :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm 58, but I don't act my age. I've been to see Eminem in concert and stayed out all night, rolling in to work the following morning without a wink of sleep. My husband despairs of me sometimes...


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> My Nanny is soon to be 101 and she doesn't consider herself old at all lol!!


Aww bless her! My Grandad is 103! Lol!!!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm 44, my mum is 70 this year and she is still in skinny jeans. She is running the Race for Life with me this weekend (well we are power walking lol) but she's fitter than I am and goes to the gym and has a great social life. Dad cycles, plays bowls and mows the grass. They have a really young outlook and mum is great with tech!! I am very lucky to have amazing parents!

I think that the company you keep, keeps you young and everybody is right, when I was a teenager, 50 year olds looked and acted old. Nowadays the world is a lot more accepting and encouraging you to push boundaries with a "your're never too old" attitude, and with people having kids younger, there are a new generation of grandparents barely into their 40s. My folks didn't retire until a few years ago so they were still mixing with the younger set. 

Age definitely is just a number, and in my head I am still in my early 20s. It's those pesky drop-down boxes that remind me I'm not!!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm 27, a lot of people think I'm a lot older, my nickname is also Grandma.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm 37 but deffo an old soul . I don't what I consider old really, my dad will be 70 next year :Arghh but I never think of him as old, although he has been complaining about his hips lately . 

Mum's 66 but a very young 66, she dresses quite funky & can pull it off, likes going to the odd rave with me & my sister & is fit as a fiddle . I call her an old crone or hag sometimes 

My adoptive grandfather is 86 & cycles miles everyday, I think it's the only thing keeping him going


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm 36.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm 46, feel 18 but sometimes act like I'm 80!


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

Ok, this is me, last year, on our anniversary at WHF in Kent - I would seriously recommend a stay in their lodges if you can - nothing morespectacular to awake to the sound of lions roaring just a few metres way. The meals were splendid, and you get tour the facilties and hand feed the (big) cats too . Lewis was keen for us to practise with him beforehand 

I'm 55 - nearly 56. Often inside I am still 16, other times I feel like I am 93. Definitely old enough to be a grandmother to some of you!


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

Charity said:


> Can I just ask a question, I promise not to be offended whatever you say. What age do young people today consider to be "old"?


I don't really know, my family don't get old, grandparents ( on both sides ) were in their late 50's early 60's when they passed, my parents were both 61 and my oldest brother was just 50, I'm hoping to break the mould, I guess being old is how you feel rather than a number.
my mother in law is 67 and looks amazing, she goes drinking and dancing every weekend and it certainly works for her!


----------



## Mellowredsa (Apr 17, 2016)

I remember as a young kid thinking that i would not see the year 2000 as I'd be dead from old age.

Born in 1962, I was the ripe old age of 38 .


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm 24. I'm not really sure what age I consider "old", I feel like I should be a proper grown up by now but I'm not  :Hilarious My parents are in their late 60s and I don't see them as old either.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm 29, my mum is 51 and my nan is 76. My daughter is 7 so there's 4 generations of women and I don't think my nan has got to the point of being old yet. Her and my granddad are still tripping off round the world for months at a time and are driving down through Europe in June which they do every couple of years. If I am as fit and healthy as they are when I am their age I will be happy.

This one makes me feel old sometimes, 7 going on 17 I'm sure


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Mellowredsa said:


> I remember as a young kid thinking that i would not see the year 2000 as I'd be dead from old age.
> 
> Born in 1962, I was the ripe old age of 38 .


I was born in 1963 and also didn't think I'd see the year 2000 but that was because I did a project on Nostradamus at school and I believed it..... Thing is I wasn't bothered at the time because I thought by the time I was 38 I'd be really past it lol  x


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm 42 and still think I'll be an astronaut when I grow up


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm 35 and have not been able to dye my hair now for 7 months and am horrified at the amount of greys coming through!!! In my mind I'm still 16! Lol!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

popcornsmum said:


> I'm 35 and have not been able to dye my hair now for 7 months and am horrified at the amount of greys coming through!!! In my mind I'm still 16! Lol!


It's safe to dye your hair Hun whilst pregnant I have and I need to do mine again very soon as I've got grey in my fringe and parting! 
It's when your under 12 weeks they don't recommend it.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

blade100 said:


> It's safe to dye your hair Hun whilst pregnant I have and I need to do mine again very soon as I've got grey in my fringe and parting!
> It's when your under 12 weeks they don't recommend it.


My hairdresser advised me against it due to it not being proven that the toxins don't enter your bloodstream through the hair follicles so I'm playing it safe and waiting! Lol!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

popcornsmum said:


> My hairdresser advised me against it due to it not being proven that the toxins don't enter your bloodstream through the hair follicles so I'm playing it safe and waiting! Lol!


Oh, oh god I'm going to look bloody awful towards end of pregnancy. As soon as I've pushed him out I'm off round mums to get my hair dyed! Lol


----------



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

This is me at my most natural, windswept in Hull outside The Deep with my fiance(Scraggly beard  ).


----------

